# need a boot banding tool



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hey guys i was wandering wer i can get a cv boot banding tool i had to replace the boot on my rhino axle and didnt get a tool with the kit and i dnt have a clue wer to get one from and i figured if anybody knew it would be the mimb crew. thanks in advace guys. NEED ONE ASAP!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i got mine online.
autozone nor oreilly's seem to carry them
harbor freight might.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i got mine at NAPA


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> hey guys i was wandering wer i can get a cv boot banding tool i had to replace the boot on my rhino axle and didnt get a tool with the kit and i dnt have a clue wer to get one from and i figured if anybody knew it would be the mimb crew. thanks in advace guys. NEED ONE ASAP!


EPI has them. Not cheap though.

https://www.erlandsonperformance.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=EPI&Category_Code=CV


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

buy it online @ sears or EPI... I tried Harbor Freight, Sears (in store), AutoZone, Advance Auto, Oreilly, and CarQuest with absolutely no luck...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ok thanks guys. i will check out sme of those places


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

well guys jus oreder me a banding tool from sears online hope tht it works jus fine.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

gorilla has them for 25 bucks and ship them next day... i was pretty satisfied with that. just a reference for the next guy..


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought I posted in this link already but I guess not....click on the link above. I got the ratcheting one for around 30 from gorilla and it's the same one. My favorite tool I have....other than the motion pro screwdriver...lol.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

got mine off ebay


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

aandryiii said:


> gorilla has them for 25 bucks and ship them next day... i was pretty satisfied with that. just a reference for the next guy..




do you have the part number for the gorilla one


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

am i missing the ling to the gorilla one?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

08GreenBrute said:


> am i missing the ling to the gorilla one?


There are some for a lot cheaper & it's the same thing. Thunk I gave $11 for mine.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

where did you buy it at P?


i just want to make sure i get one that works and not waist money


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I saved the link at work. I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

i can't find the one I bought for that cheap.

I found a few for $20 on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Fast...otive_Tools&hash=item2c5ef7a651#ht_3611wt_843


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wait, found it. $12

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/cv-b...motive_Tools&hash=item41545cceee#ht_531wt_939


----------

